# Oscar Problem



## arrluk (Mar 11, 2007)

For once, Steve isn't causing any problems. This oscar problem comes straight from my Marine Biology class.

Granted, this guy isn't the most experienced when it comes to taking care of fish...and he's gotten his hands on my dream tank. 

Recently, the middle school in my area couldn't keep its 500gal tank anymore and gave it to the high school Marine Bio. teacher. He set it up and whatnot with a good filter/heater/etc. On the down side, he's only got around three decorations in it and five fish (what a bummer and waste of a tank!). There isn't really anything I can do about it, but dang I wish I had gotten the tank.

So anyway, one of the oscars has a very large "pot belly". It looks like its swallowed a small ping pong ball and the protrusion is right behind and below the front fins. 

Concerned, I told my teacher who asked the pet store he got it from about it (worst fish place in my area, the kind of pet store that sells puppies and kittens). The guy there said that the oscar was pregnant and was getting ready to lay eggs.

I'm not buying it at all, not when that protrusion is so pronounced and defined. It looks exactly like the oscar's swallowed a ping pong ball. I'm really worried and wondered if I was wrong and maybe the pet store guy was right, but I'm not so sure. 

What's the problem (if there is one) and can I fix it?


----------

